# MagRide Elimination Updates?



## twistrate (Oct 29, 2018)

Seems like just about every other platform has been able to crack the code required to eliminate the magride shocks. Is anyone working on this for the 2018 TTRS/RS3? 

Has anyone tried and failed? Do you know why it failed?


----------



## Vegas-RoadsTTer (Mar 17, 2013)

*A lot of success on the Mk 2 board*

You might start there


----------

